# Silicone Gloves for Big Hands



## huskykma (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm looking for some silicone BBQ gloves but I have really big hands. The ones that came with my ThermoPro TP-20 are too small. Have any other shovel-handed individuals found a pair that fit good? I normally wear XXL size gloves, my palm is 4-1/4" wide and longest finger is 3-3/4" long. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2018)

Good Luck!!
My hands are exactly those same measurements.
I never tried to find silicone gloves to fit, but many types of gloves won't fit.
"One size fits all" is Total BS !!!

Bear


----------



## huskykma (Jun 9, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Good Luck!!
> My hands are exactly those same measurements.
> I never tried to find silicone gloves to fit, but many types of gloves won't fit.
> *"One size fits all" is Total BS !!!*
> ...



Haha, yep, "one size fits all" is the biggest lie ever! Especially when it comes to hats!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm in that category also. It seems that those of us that can easily palm a basketball are discriminated against with certain items.

Chris


----------



## bassthumb32 (Jun 9, 2018)

I have the same problem. I just make the ones I have work. It's not ideal but it's what I got to work with.


----------



## james jump (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm in the same boat.  I don't want to grab food with welding gloves, and the towels I use aren't a much better solution.


----------



## huskykma (Jun 10, 2018)

Well poop sticks. Hopefully someone chimes in who has found a good solution for all of us.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2018)

huskykma said:


> Well poop sticks. Hopefully someone chimes in who has found a good solution for all of us.




There is an advantage to having Big Hands!!
OJ's Gloves would have Never Fit me, if they didn't fit his little hands!!:D

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2018)

My hands are pretty big & these slide right on, they work good moving food around & especially for pulling pork, but they are not good for touching hot stuff like pans or grates that need welding gloves.
https://www.bbqguru.com/storenav?CategoryId=9&ProductId=73
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> My hands are pretty big & these slide right on, they work good moving food around & especially for pulling pork, but they are not good for touching hot stuff like pans or grates that need welding gloves.
> https://www.bbqguru.com/storenav?CategoryId=9&ProductId=73
> Al



Those look nice and reasonable priced. They're honest with their advertising also - they say one size fits most hands.

Chris


----------

